# Home Theater Shack and Lionsgate Team-Up for a Mega 4K Ultra HD / Blu-ray Divergent Series Giveaway!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack is proud to announce an exciting 4K Ultra HD and Blu-ray Giveaway Contest featuring THREE brand-new copies of Lionsgate’s hit Divergent movies. One lucky winner will win one 4K Ultra HD / Blu-ray Combo-pack copy of *Divergent*, *The Divergent Series: Insurgent*, and *The Divergent Series: Allegiant*... that's a total of three killer movies in one contest!

*Entry qualification is plain and simple: Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of July 1, 2016) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! 

The contest runs from Jul 7, 2016 through 8AM EST July 14, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on July 14, 2016). Make sure you check-in with us the following day for our big summer Giveaway announcement with our great friends at OPPO!*

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Click on the movie links in the text above to read Mike Edwards' reviews of the discs!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Almost last call on this contest! Enter now! ;-)


----------

